# What snowboard do you have..?



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I ride an M3 Discord 155.5. Its a twin tip park board, but I use it for the entire mountain.
Im 5`11" and 185.

I love my board, but its going on its 3rd season. Im thinking about buying a Forum Destroyer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

i ride a K2 fuse 155 im about 5'6 and 145
its an all around board i have not used it yet


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Rome Anthem 158. I'm 6'3 175 pounds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Forum Youngblood 156. Im 5'10 and 190lb


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

I am 5'7" 155lbs

I ride an Arbor Element 158 (directional w/ drake F1s) and an Arbor Draft 153 (twin w/ ride deltas)


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm 6'0, 135lbs with size 11 boots
I ride a Burton Royale 158cm (all Royales are mid-wide boards, which are for boot sizes 11-13)


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

rossi crawford 158 5'10" 175
k2 titain 164 also


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

*the arsenal*

Favorite boards for last year -

Salomon Fastback 162

Burton Custom X 

{pictured below with Brown Bindings} The other boards are part of the bone yard. Old technology... yep, on that old MLY those are Switch step in bindings from 1997 :cheeky4: 

View attachment 34


This year I'd really like to try out one of those magna traction decks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm riding a Ride Prophet 158.
6'2 and 186 lbs...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

156.5 Atomic Hatchet
156 Todd Richards O matic
169 Dynastar 4807 Swallow Tail
156 Rome Headroom
172 Never Summer Summit
161 Never Summer Summit
160 Never Summer Titan
158 Never Summer SL
159 Never Summer premier
155 Never Summer Evo
155 Never Summer System
162 K2 Gyrator

6 foot 170lbs.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Just purchased a brand new 07 Rome Design 165.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

07 O-Matic Tara Dakide
05 Ride Decade

Paired with: 05 Ride SPi's
Weight: 120
Boots: Size 6 Salomon Optima


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

07 Rome Flag 163 with 390s.

6' 3", 220 pounds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 156.5 Atomic Hatchet
> 156 Todd Richards O matic
> 169 Dynastar 4807 Swallow Tail
> 156 Rome Headroom
> ...


i was gonna say how jealous i was of your neversummer collection.. and then i figured out who you were..

151 beversummer evo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

palidon11 said:


> i was gonna say how jealous i was of your neversummer collection.. and then i figured out who you were..
> 
> 151 beversummer evo.


haha..... its like beaver-summer


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

hey! no poking fun at my inability to type!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Lets see

03-04 Capita BSOD 158
05-06 Bataleon Hero 155
06-07 Bitchboard H20 151
07-08 Never Summer Premier 159

That's all that in my possession right now. 

Last week I had an 07-08 Never Summer SL 158 and 07-08 Never Summer Heritage 155 but that was for Mt Hood riding and I returned them to NS after using them. 

Once winter starts back up, i'll get a couple more NS boards probably and another Bitchboard on the way and i'll probably buy a board if i feel like it.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

-164 Gnu Stupid Cap/Drake F-60s/ all vintage 1996 and still ride it
-162 Head Ignition (yawn)/with Drake Matrix bindings
-161 Walbridge Custom (STIFF, amazing speed)
-161.5 Gnu Riders Choice (My new mistress)with Drake F-60 bindings.

Freerider. 5' 9 inches, 210 pounds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

5'6 120 pounds 
Forum 144 Destroyer
and 08 147 ROME ARTIFACT! HUSTLIN'


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

6'1" 180lbs
Rome 162 Design
Burton 159 Floater
Burton 156 Jermey Jones
Nidecker 160 Smoke
um... I have like 3 or 4 other ones that I can't recall at the moment and I don't feel like walking downstairs to look in my quiver.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Burton 4get what kind 149 
Forum recon 153


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

neversummer titan 164 
option makinen 161
prior kyber split 165
kemper ? 163


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Commuter 156 by Academy.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mine is Nitro Shogun 66

i be 6 foot and 92 kilos


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Picked up a couple boards off clearance this off-season:

2006 Salomon Prospect 157 (bought it used off Craigslist, yet to be ridden)
2007 Salomon Special 159 (my primary all-mountain board)
2007 Never Summer Summit / Burton Malolo (had a chance to pick up both of these at a great deal, need to pick one of these as my pow board... leaning towards the Summit, since I want to check out NS and I could make a tidy profit on the Malolo)

I also have a used Atomic Axum and a brand new Burton Supermodel and Palmer Burn. The Axum's gone, the Supermodel was going to be my pow board until I got the Summit/Malolo, and the Burn maybe replace the Special. Still need to decide on that.

I'm 5'11" and currently 200... hope to be more like 185-190 when the season rolls around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

technine music series punk rock 153 cm, im 5'9 155


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

i have burton blunt 147. im 5'4 and a half and 110 lbs


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

a 2005 Rome Vinyl 44 (against El's suggestion of the 46, but it's doing okay for now).
i'm 5'4 & 110.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Lib Tech Scotty (Skeleton) in 159 3/4th cm and Lib Tech Travis Rice 06/07 in 161.5 cm.
170 lbs, 5'10''.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Lib Tech Travis Rice (Donkeyphant) 157 
Never Summer Heritage 158
.....and workin my *ss off for a NS Premier 159 for this year!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

06/07 Never Summer Heritage 158
06/07 Never Summer Summit 161

Upcoming purchases:

Never Summer Split summit 
07/08 Never Summer Premier 159 (lowest on my priority list)


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Santa Cruz Allstar 159


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

05-06 Rome Solution 152
06-07 Rome Headroom 154


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

0506 Unity Origin 160
0607 Unity Origin 164
0607 Capita Indoor Survival 158
0708 Rome Agent 160 (in my possession in a couple of days)

Weigh 180 lbs/83 kgs, 5´10", size 10/10.5 boot.
All these sticks are equipped with either Rome Targas or 390s.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

06/07 Capita Photo Fetish 158 
06/07 O-matic Todd Richards 159
06/07 Rome Agent 162
06/07 Burton Custom 166
07/08 Lib Tech Skate Banana 159

05/06 Rome 390 
06/07 Rome 390
06/07 Flow Nxt Fs - Broke a "toestrap" on it. Can anyone help me get spares for this binding? Just rode them 3 times. Didnt get any answer from Flow on email. 

Thomas


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

147 Ride Kink
140lbs

Matched with 390's and Lashed


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

*Need for Speed*

Rad-Air Tanker 200 
Option Signature 163
5'9" 190


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

atomic polarity 154 05/06
:::wishing:::: for the Solomon Ivy 156 07/08

I am 5'7" and 150lbs


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Tanker! Interesting!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Sined Mr. Right 158 w/ Ride SPI bindings
05 M3 Discord 161.5 w/ SP KISS bindings

Im 5'10" and weigh 180lbs.


http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j8/buggyboy_2006/Snowboards001.jpg


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

Technine Hiphop 155 and burton c02's..the dopest setup ever. im 5'8" 155


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

bataleon fun kink 153 with union cadet bindings. im 5'10" and weigh around 145


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

07-08 lib tech trs 154cm
im about 130lbs


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

NS T5 161
NS Banquet (limited edition) 160
K2 XRS 163
Ride Nation 161


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

06/07 Gnu Riders choice 154 (non-mtx)
06/07 Burton cartels

im 175cm and 63kg

oh and i think its 04 Nitro misfit 155 maybe...but its cracked and borderline about to snap...use it as decoration for my room more than anything else. and some 02 nitro bindings


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn talking about bringing back form the death.

154 Rome Agent
Rome 390's
Burton Moto's


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

164 burton triumph


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

06' Burton Troop ( the light of my life) 155cm, I am 5'9, 140


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

07-08 K2 Podium 156
5'5 155 lbs


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

2007-2008 Rome Agent
5'10" 170 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

my two primary boards are
07-08 Forum Grudge 158 with Republic bindings
and my older freeride board (odn't remember exactly what year it was)
Sims Daytona 166 with Sims Optic bindings

height - 6'0"
weight - 210


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Heh, I have a clunker LTD too. Great for those days when there are enough rocks that gashes to the base are inevitable. (Oh and snowboarding down the road.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Rome Slash (wide agent) 156 w/ Rome 390
5'9, 160, big feet!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Rome Agent 155 w/ Rome 390 LE

Rome Anthem 156 w/ Burton Cartels

Rome Graft 155 w/ hopefully some Union Force

Burton Bullet 169 w/ ???

Burton Air w/ Burton Freestyles (board and bindings cira 1991)

Palmer Budlight Board w/ Ride EX


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

my current board in a
Rome Agent 158/Rome 390
6'3, 190


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

not sure how i missed this thread first time around.

lib tech phoenix (jamie lynn pro) 157 with burton missions
ride dh 155 with burton customs
burton FS boots (these NEED to be retired this year. hate the effing things)

6'1" 175 lb.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Burton Air 157, not wide. 5'10" 165lbs. Boot Size 10. Natural athletic stance(slightly greater than shoulder width). Ride groomers and park.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Ride DH 157, Height: 5'10", Weight:200lbs, Boot size: 10


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

around 62kg 136 pounds 172cm close to 5.6?
on 156 burton custom x 2008. 2008 burton c60 bindings


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Is this the black one with the blue Phoenix on the top sheet and the super curved tail? I have this board and it`s been a good board.


yup thats the one. love this board. my only complaint is that it is a bit on the stiffer side but i have a dedicated park board now so its not really an issue anymore.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Burton King 162 w/ K2 Sonics

Rome Flag 168 w/ Rome 390's (Thanks to landonk5!)

6'0", 225lbs, size 13 boot!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm riding a 2008 Forum Destroyer 152 Limited Edition, am 5'7 and 74kgs


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

07 Elan Inverse 155 with Rome 390

5'7 150 boot size 10


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

This thread is really cool, good to see what others are riding. 

If this was the "what board do you want" thread, then it would be a burton royale.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

I just got an Option Logic 163W, Rome Arsenals & Size 13 Burton Rulers. I'm 6'5" and 85kgs.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Forum Directional 154 - $150
Gnu Rider's Choice MTX 151.5- $150
Gnu CHB MTX 156- Free.

Size 10 boot, 5'10, 170lbs. Hope to drop it back to 160 and get it in check.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Snowboards just seem to fall in my lap haha. 

I currently have:
Option Kevin Sansalone 153
Sined Mr. Right 158
M3 Discord 161.5
Burton Baron 162
Burton Bullet 164

Looking to get a Rome Graft 155 to complete the collection.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

*I have a 2008 Burton Blunt 157 cm Its a mid wide board. Im 5'11" weigh 163. I just got this board during off season so I haven't taken it 4 a ride yet  and jus cant wait to bring it down the mountain. *


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got a 2007 K2 Podium.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking to buy a new kink or a WWW for next year seeing as I snapped the Kink this year. god damn i'm gonna miss that board.


----------



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

05 154 LTD Sentry with Lt 20 bindings. Such a noob setup but i live where the closest decent monutian is a seven hour trip so i don't get much done a year. Hopfully a 09 153 K2 podium with some binding for next year


----------



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)

I am now the proud father of a '08 Rome Anthem 159 + '07 Burton P1s.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

lol im rockin a 2004 Burton Cruzer and some Syncro? bindings
lookin to buy a Rome Agent though with some 390s


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

06 uninc 156 + 07 uninc P1s
07 TRS 154 + 08 targs(selling)
08 evil twin 151 + 390s(on its way soon)

5 foot 11. 180.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

im planning on gett'n an '09 hammock or skatebanana, depends what my buzz is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

6' 1" 140 lbs and dont really have a board that fits anymore :laugh:

I am about to get a rome flag 157 with rome arsenal bindings....If I can, gonna get the skate banana


----------



## kyle16 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have the Burton Dominant 159 for messing around on the slopes and the Burton Canyon 168 for the lovely powder days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

for powder days: burton floater 167cm

for snowkiting/rock days: a cheap store brand 154cm twin tip firefly rodeo

for all around fun: True Courage 159cm wide twin tip


----------



## ollie (Mar 30, 2008)

iv got a Burton retro twin 158 with 08 missions - really like that cap strap!
im 6' and 85kg's - whatever that is in pounds


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

ive got a morrow 158W for my powder days,
a rome solution 158 just to carve the pistes
and a rome graft 153 for the park


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Skate Banana 159 08/09 with Ride Bete blue 07/08
Flow Team 160 06/07 with Flow bindings


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

lamar intrigue


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

im going to be getting an 08/09 k2 www and rome 390's. im hoping to order the binding by next week


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

K2 gyrator 162-powder
neversummer heritage 162-all round everywhere board
Rossignol Mini 121-late season slush monster

5'10" 190 lbs


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a Burton UnInc 154 with EST bindings for all around riding and an APO Selekta 149 with Burton Mission bindings for park days and snowdomes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

*Quiver*

Yo bros, having the right board for the right conditions is essential and so with that you should start building a quiver of boards. Im a HUGE Arbor fan so for the trees and deep I use an Abicus 59 since its a tapered board it floats thru deep pow, a Arbor Roundhouse 63 wide for those days when its really deep and Im all over the mountain, a Ride Kink 58 for park and pipe, a Ride Timeless 61 for freeriding and night speed runs since its stiff and holds a solid line at crazy fast speeds, a Ride Timeless 59 and a Burton Custom 68 as loner boards so I dont have to let anyone use my other boards in case someone doesnt have a stick. Having the right tool is everything, shine on!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

*Quiver*

Yo bros, having the right board for the right conditions is essential and so with that you should start building a quiver of boards. Im a HUGE Arbor fan so for the trees and deep I use an Abicus 59 since its a tapered board it floats thru deep pow, a Arbor Roundhouse 63 wide for those days when its really deep and Im all over the mountain, a Ride Kink 58 for park and pipe, a Ride Timeless 61 for freeriding and night speed runs since its stiff and holds a solid line at crazy fast speeds, a Ride Timeless 59 and a Burton Custom 68 as loner boards so I dont have to let anyone use my other boards in case someone doesnt have a stick. Having the right tool is everything, shine on! One love!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

like that u posted that 2ce showmovement, just to add One love! at the end 
bloody nice collection of boards tho!!!


----------



## collisson (Jul 20, 2008)

A 155 Palmer Carbon Circle and a 156 O-Matic TR. I'm looking at getting an Arbor A-Frame.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Rome Agent 158 is my board for all-mountain use.
Santa Cruz 160 is my board for speed and trash since it's old as hell.
If I need it, I'll get a third board for freestyle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

5'7" 175lbs.
Ride Agenda 152
Rome Agent 154


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

SnowMovement said:


> Yo bros, having the right board for the right conditions is essential and so with that you should start building a quiver of boards. Im a HUGE Arbor fan so for the trees and deep I use an Abicus 59 since its a tapered board it floats thru deep pow, a Arbor Roundhouse 63 wide for those days when its really deep and Im all over the mountain, a Ride Kink 58 for park and pipe, a Ride Timeless 61 for freeriding and night speed runs since its stiff and holds a solid line at crazy fast speeds, a Ride Timeless 59 and a Burton Custom 68 as loner boards so I dont have to let anyone use my other boards in case someone doesnt have a stick. Having the right tool is everything, shine on! One love!


Damn, thats quite an arsenal of boards, wish I had that sort of $$$ :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

08 Rossignol Mini 123
08 Ride SPi DFC
32 Focus Boa

Everything for less than half of the retail price 

The board's gonna be sketch, but hopefully fun.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Capita Scaremaster 148 with Union Contacts and K2 T1's

In December I'll be getting either a Capita Food Court Gangstar 153 or K2 Believer 154. Union Forces would go on the FCG and K2 Formulas would go on the Believer. Decisions decisions decisions.

5'8" 145


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

08 Rome Flag 163 with 08 Rome Targas
6'3 210 pounds, size 12 boots

old Santa Cruz 157 wide with drake bindings


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Right now I'm on a 

Burton Royale 154
I'm 5'8" and weigh 155


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

152 08 skate banana 
5'11 150


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Atomic Hatchet 162
Burton Vapor 157 (scored this brand new off eBay for $350 CAD.)

Currently just a pair of K2 Formulas, looking to possibly add Rome 390s to the list soon.

I'm 6' 4", about 190ish lbs (86 kg).

Hatchet for the park, Vapor for everything else.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

i'm 5'7", 130lb. i just picked up an 09 capita scaremaster. it'll be paired with 08 burton triads and i'll probably be picking up 09 rome 390's around december.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Ride Yukon 163
Ride Delta Movement bindings
no boots yet for this season :O

im 6'3'' 240lbs


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

07/08 rome agent with 08/09 rome 390s

cant wait for snow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

5' 8" 140 lbs

05/06 Atomic Alibi 153
06/07 O-Matic Wigg 154
07/08 K2 WWW 152


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

6'3" 210~ lbs
Foot size 13

Board: Morrow Radium 163
Bindings: K2 (dunno what model)
Boots: Ride Orion (I love my boots)


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

6'3" 190 lbs 

161 05 santa cruz with cartels
163 Never Summer Legacy r with soon to be rome targas on friday


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Brand new Burton Jussi 159
W/ Burton Cartel EST bindings

6'3 185 pounds


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

09 159 Skatebanana
08 Rome 390s

6'1" 160lbs


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

'07 forum destroyer 158 wide
'07 burton cartels

5'11"- 135lbs


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Im 5'11" 165 I ride a Alibi 160 and just bought a Nitro Pantera 162 which I have yet to ride. Should be delivered tomorrow. I also Plan on throwing some K2 Auto bindings on there and buying some saloman F20 boots.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

NJ SHREDDER 28 said:


> I'm 6'0, 135lbs with size 11 boots
> I ride a Burton Royale 158cm (all Royales are mid-wide boards, which are for boot sizes 11-13)


designed around a 10.5 boot actually sir lol

burton royale 154, im 5'7" 160 lb. got it paired up with some 08 triads, and celsius cirrus's.

i really like the board alot, the mid wide is nice cuz its not too wide, and it gives you a little more space to land on which seems to be helping as i venture into the park mroe often nowadays..


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

146 Nitro Fate
Burton Mint Boots sz 8
Burton Lexi Bindings
5'5, 115 lbs


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

07/08 Forum Darkness (destroyer wide) 156
06/07 Burton C02 bindings
Burton Ruler boots

6'1'', 145lbs


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix (blonde) BTX 157
Ride Beta's
Burton Hails
5'11" 180lbs


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

09 GNU Rider's Choice BTX 154.5 
09 GNU Danny Kass BTX 153
08 GNU Rider's Choice MTX 157.5 ($275 OBO)
06 Palmer Classic 157 ($60 OBO)

5'8" 165lbs. 

I'm only keeping one of the 09 GNU's, not sure which one yet. Make me an offer on anything else is yours!


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

08 burton shaun white 154 with 08 burton co2 bindings

180lbs, 5'9''


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

09 Never Summer SL-R 158
07 Nitro MFM 157
08 Rome 390's
08 Salomon F22's

6'0", 180lbs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm about 5'8 and mostly do all-mountain/freeride/tree-dodging.

Old board: 
(03 or 04? not sure) Morrow Modem 154 w/ cheap Morrow bindings

New:
09 Never Summer Premier F1 159 w/ Rome Targas

Heven't ridden the new board yet, can't wait though. Been wanting a new board for a while now.


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

Those never summer premiers are sweet. Let me know how you like it after you ride it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

2009 burton custom 151

im 5' 7'' and 130lbs

i feel so small looking at the size boards ppl got


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Young Steezy said:


> 2009 burton custom 151
> 
> im 5' 7'' and 130lbs
> 
> i feel so small looking at the size boards ppl got


Dont feel bad

09 151 Never Summer SL-R

5' 5" 130(ish)


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

*I have....*

a k2 zero with ride nrc bindings and i wear thirty two focus boa boots


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

09 Forum Youngblood 154'
09 Rome 390's 

-6'1 144 lbs

wanted the new Forum TK Pro but too much money...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Rome Design 165 and Rome Arsenals
Rome Anthem 154 (old board)


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

2008 K2 Anagram 155


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

5'8" 
80kg (No idea what that is in pounds!)

Board: Ride DH2 Dfc 155cm
Bindings: Ride EX
Boots: Burton Moto

This is my first board. My first time snowboarding in August on rented gear (In Australia). Loved it so much taht I went out the same week and bought this gear. Only managed to get back to snow 5 times this season, looking forward to next year!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

09 burton hero
09 burton cartel bindings
09 burton moto boots

bought new set to fly of the mountain


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have Santa Cruz Allstar
I've used it for 1 season, and rather satisfied.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Im a 6 foot, 185 pound man having a blaast on a Rome Agent 156


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Atomic 145cm for a short ass person, mostly all mountain but I'm starting to do stuff in the terrain park.
probably getting a new forum


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Mexx said:


> I have Santa Cruz Allstar
> I've used it for 1 season, and rather satisfied.


just curious, you guys got a lot of ski resorts in Russia? I know they are many in the Alps, but not sure about any mountain ranges in Russia.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Burton Custon
Burton Mission Bindings


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

08 159 anthem
08 ride CAD's
08 Saloman f-22's


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

06/07 Forum Destroyer 148
06/07 Forum Platform 1.8's?
06/07 32 Lashed

08/09 Nitro Anthem's
08/09 Union Contact's
08/09 Bataleon Airobic 147 in a week or two

5' 7" 115 lbs


----------



## cjsoccer223 (Oct 15, 2008)

08 rossignol scope series 153
09 rossignol HC 2000 bindings
09 burton moto boots

I'm 5'4'' and 115 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

wow with that weight you ride 153 board?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

5'10 165
09 Gnu Riders Choice btx 157.5
09 Union Force-sl's
07 Salomon f-22's


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Im stuntin a 07/08 Burton X8 151cm with 07/08 UNInc EST binders for jumps, and a 08/09 Burton DOMinant 150 with 07/08 cartels for Hardcor rails and little stuff.. im like 5'7" and 145lbs.


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> just curious, you guys got a lot of ski resorts in Russia? I know they are many in the Alps, but not sure about any mountain ranges in Russia.


of course not))) In our city there are no mountains at all. There are somw hills nearby the city, and that's all. Hills are very small, so we are riding only freestyle. This year we have built a Big Air, some rails, slideboxes.
If I show you a photo of our hill - you will laugh a lot


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Burton Cruiser 155 with Salomon Bindings. 5'8 165lbs


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Lib tech SB 156 09
DC Allegiance 08 yellow blue
Ride BEta 08 blue
or
Ride Beta LE 08


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Mexx said:


> of course not))) In our city there are no mountains at all. There are somw hills nearby the city, and that's all. Hills are very small, so we are riding only freestyle. This year we have built a Big Air, some rails, slideboxes.
> If I show you a photo of our hill - you will laugh a lot


i should be happy in your place , i have no snow no hills...belgium ain't the best place for a snowboarder


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

fgdajfhgdjsdfgjhgdfjkagajfds pedobear!!!

I have a pedobear sticker on my board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

DenBank said:


> wow with that weight you ride 153 board?


I'm the same size as him and I ride 145cm, and it's still a tad large.


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

actually, today we haven't got snow too. its a pity


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Mexx said:


> of course not))) In our city there are no mountains at all. There are somw hills nearby the city, and that's all. Hills are very small, so we are riding only freestyle. This year we have built a Big Air, some rails, slideboxes.
> If I show you a photo of our hill - you will laugh a lot


from what city you are?
because i know on far east there some really cool hills, but without chairlifts lol
imho more fun


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Riding a Prior AMF size 165cm. Gotta love those big boards!
I'm 5'9 and certainly overweight for the upcomming season:laugh:


----------



## Hayes (Nov 13, 2008)

2008 Burton Custom 162 wide with Custom bindings. Gotta love the Custom!


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

i have an Atomic board that my dad bought me as a package deal for christmas a cpl years back. im pretty sure its around 156, but i cant for the life of me find a picture of it and i dont remember the model name...

its got an all-yellow bottom except at the tail-end where in big, black, block lettering it says atomic in a crazy fashion....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Main:
K2 Anagram 159 (Wide)
Burton Missions
K2 Raider BOA

Rock/Rails:
Heelside First Tracks 159

I really dig the BOA boots, 'cause you can cinch 'em up a bit more once you're strapped into your bindings. I guess I should get some stiffer boots so I don't have to have 'em so tight to feel a good rider/board connection.. Well, some day I'll have a JOB...


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

DenBank said:


> from what city you are?
> because i know on far east there some really cool hills, but without chairlifts lol
> imho more fun


from Voronezh. It's about 310 miles to south from Moscow...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Penguin said:


> fgdajfhgdjsdfgjhgdfjkagajfds pedobear!!!
> 
> I have a pedobear sticker on my board.


pedobear rulez...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Im riding a brand new Flow infinite 163,

my previous board was a Nitro 155 board, but the models been discontinued and i cant remember the name


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

5'11 195 lbs
09 158w libtech dark series btx
08 burton sabath boots
07 burton p1's

My P1's are lame. I need some new bindings


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This year I will get to actually ride the board I bought last year.

Rome Design 165. It's lighter than a hummingbird fart.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

i ride a 357 magnum
contractually bindings
and reboots.

7'3" 200lbs


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> It's lighter than a hummingbird fart.


HILARIOUS!

let us know how it rides!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice to see my quote so large, lol.

I rode it once at Steven's Pass for about 10 hours and it was magical. I was floating on the snow while everyone I was with was bogged down like a tank in the mud. I was cutting through some trees off a trail once. The snow was up to my knees, but I was still gliding along fine. I love my Design board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Lib tech TRS BTX 159
Bataleon Enemy 161
Bataleon Fun-Kink 159


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Check the sig 

5'10" usually around 175 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

i ride a nidecker platinum 158. i'm 5'8 and about 185lbs

alasdair


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

right now I dont have a board. but as of tuesday Ill be rocking a Bataleon enemy w/ Tech9 MFM pros and Rome Folsom boots


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Burton Custom Wide w/ Burton Mission Bindings (all mountain board)
Rome Riff(Wide Mod) W/ Union Forces (park/jib)

6'5 215 pounds.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

From L-R:

Wife's Donek Incline 155, looking to upgrade crappy Flow bindings
Original Burton Asym Air 6 163, Burton 3-strap bindings
(Still ride once in a blue moon to switch up from alpine sticks)
Oxygen Proton 178, Bomber Trench Digger 2 (TD2) step-ins (rock solid)
Oxygen Proton 185, TD2s
Coiler New School Race II 182, TD2's

Boots are UPZ with Intec heels. I'm 5'7" / 185.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

i have an A.Snowboards David Vincent 155. Model 99-00. freestyle board...
bindings... DRAKE PONDIUM, boots...32 304


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

Riding an 08 Burton Custom 158 this year. If only the snow would fall


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

i got a '09 Ride DH2 153




its SWEET.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Atomic Vantage, 158


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got two

A Stepchild - powder sucks
a Burton - Custom


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

159 bataleon evil twin sickest board ever ....:cheeky4:


----------



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

finally got the time, went out and bought Atomic Axum ltd


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Just got a new edition.

Old board is my 146 Nitro Fate

New board:
150 Gnu Carbon High Beam with Magna Traction.

Same boots and bindings: 
Burton Mint Boots, Burton Lexa Bindings

Rode the Gnu for the first time this weekend up at Mount Snow. It's a wicked board!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

2009 Lib Tech Skate banana 152 with Burton cartel bindings set at +15/-15
2009 Burton Bullet 154 with burton freestyle bindings


I love the skate banana


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Board: 09 Bataleon Goliath 161 wide
Bindings: 08 Burton Mission
Boot: 07 DC Park Boot


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

5 5' 130ish pounds last time i checked...

2009 Never Summer SL-R 151
2008 Burton Hail boots
2007 Burton Mission bindings


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

5'10" 168 pounds boot size: 11

ride a 2008 Atomic Alibi
2007 Burton Driver X boots
2008 Flow M9 bindings


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Burton triumph 165
Nitro magnum 165
morrow source 154
salomon wide boots
burton Co2 bindings


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

158 Arbor A-Frame
Burton Cartel bindings
Some cheep-ass Boa boots that flex WAY too much, I'll get new boots when I get off this F'ing ship.

170-190 LBS
5'6" tall


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

EverBorN said:


> Curious what board everyone has..? Put your CM (Size of the board), The brand, The type it is, if it's wide or not, Your weight/height & any other info thats helpful. I'm curious what the brand and types of boards most people have out there. Mines a 2008 Burton Twin 157 cm



i have a CAPiTA scaremaster 152 i am 60'0 140 pounds and it is AMAZING for park. UINON Cadets and northwave decades size 13


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Just sold my 04 Burton Cruzer 155cm...and bought a Never Summer System in 151...Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

'06 Lib Tech Snow Mullet/Bent Metal Missionary's
'07 Gnu Rider's Choice/Rome 390
'08 Prior MFR 165/Rome Targa

5'10 ~175lbs

I plan on getting a Voile Mojo this year.


----------



## burtonMd (Dec 27, 2008)

burton custom


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

156 cm Salomon Surface

5'9 145 lbs


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

Never Summer Infinity-R 150


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Burton Custom 154
5'7"
125


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

burton bullet 160, wide
flow bindings
vans boots

im 6'2 185


----------



## crazykid (Jan 28, 2008)

rome anthem 154
morrow binding ( new bindings soon... )
morrow boots -- ultra comfy lol


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

07/08 Bataleon The Jam 153
07/08 Rome Targas Black
07/08 DC Judge Boots


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

i ride a 2008 custom 156, im 5'11 and ~190lbs depending on the day. its a little small for me according to most people's standards but i ride it fine and love that i can throw it around if i want to. it makes powder riding a hell of a workout too.


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

14 years riding
5'11 190lbs

Rome artifact 156 with rome 390s
Lib tech skate banana 152 with union contacts
Capita black death inc 156 with union force mc
this week i will have

Rome Mod(not sure on size yet) with union iuter clans

and problary a little later in the season 

capita stairmaster.

Over the holidays i rode 11 times in 14 days


----------



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I rock a burton operator 143 cm with cartel bindings....i weigh 108 and am 5' 2


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

07 Flow Mainframe 162 with Flow Flite 3 bindings. just rode it for the first time last night. did pretty well with my novice skill and the shitty ice/slush that i had to ride on


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Rome Artifact 150 not last years modle but the year befor that


and capita horrorscope 156 when i get it 

6'2" 155


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

08/09 Rome Vinyl 146

I'm 5'7, 110 lbs


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

07/08 K2 Jibpan 151
08/09 K2 Sweater
some Vans boots...


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

07 NS System with burton freestyle bindings.

looking into next years NS boards or Burton Hero.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

08/09 Burton Motos
08/09 Burton Cartels
06/07 Head Course 154


Imma be ordering my 07/08 Atomic Cold Smoke 160 any day now.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

2007 season quiver:
'06 Ride Decade 160
'07 Ride No. 4 161
'04 Gnu Altered Genetics 162
'05 Ride Timeless 161 (not pictured)









2008 season quiver:
'08 Gnu Rider's Choice MTX 161.5
'07 Gnu Rider's Choice MTX 157.5
'08 Arbor Mystic 158









2009 season quiver:
'08 Bataleon Riot 159
'08 LibTech TRS BTX 159










There are several other boards I've owned over the past few seasons that aren't pictured, mainly because I didn't ride them enough to give a thorough review, or sold them quickly b/c I didn't like them for whatever reason...or just never got around to taking a pic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

i ride a CAPiTA scaremaster 152 with union cadets i am 6'0 and 140 pounds


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

2008/2009

Sims Protocol 163
K2 WWW 158
07 Burton Freestyles (Mission's soon)

I dont think I'll ride the Sims again after the Weapon. The K2 is ungodly, I love it

edit:
6'1 230lbs


----------



## chowman94 (Dec 29, 2008)

burton white collection 143. 5'3" 100 lbs.


----------



## peterc (Dec 21, 2008)

Burton custom 156 Cartel bindings
Prior MFR 165w Flow NXT FRX bindings
6'0" 175lbs
**Love my prior..............


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

5'9, 120 pounds, size 10 boot

All mountain board is a 2003 burton demo board, 161. 

Jib board, is the 2009 rome artifact 150.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I ride a Flow Mainframe 162 (2007) with Flow Flite 3 bindings (also 2007). This is my first board. I have 2 days riding on it and so far I love it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

*The Big Bamboozle*

Arbor ALT 158 w/Union Datas


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

davis said:


> Arbor ALT 158 w/Union Datas


That is one of the best looking boards I have ever seen, but then again, I have yet to see an arbor board that isn't worthy of framing


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Right now I ride a Never Summer Psychedelic big guy 171cm . I'm 6'2" 225 . It rocks for big people ! Gonna try a smaller board this year though , staying with Never Summer !


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

MaPolley07 said:


> That is one of the best looking boards I have ever seen, but then again, I have yet to see an arbor board that isn't worthy of framing


Yeah an awesome graphic. Gotta get me a board like that.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

davis said:


> Arbor ALT 158 w/Union Datas


Forget the board, pour me a drink from the mini bar in the background


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

park board is a 150 dominant with cartels. freeride is a 158 custom x with c02's


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

2007 season quiver:
'06 Ride Decade 160
'07 Ride No. 4 161
'04 Gnu Altered Genetics 162
'05 Ride Timeless 161 (not pictured)









2008 season quiver:
'08 Gnu Rider's Choice MTX 161.5
'07 Gnu Rider's Choice MTX 157.5
'08 Arbor Mystic 158









2009 season quiver:
'08 Bataleon Riot 159
'08 LibTech TRS BTX 159










There are several other boards I've owned over the past few seasons that aren't pictured, mainly because I didn't ride them enough to give a thorough review, or sold them quickly b/c I didn't like them for whatever reason...or just never got around to taking a pic.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

My current board (first board). 07 Burton Royale with 08 Ride RX bindings. Got the a good price on the 07 carry over model. Plus the 07 Royale has way better graphics than the 08. I don't have pics, but these links will do. I have the blue Royale. 

http://www.mountaintimesports.com/catalog/burt_royale_combined.jpg

http://store.verticalurge.com/ProductImages/ride_0708/ride_rx_whtblu.jpg


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

See my sig file, and click link for photo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

06 165 K2 Recon Riser
06 159 Atomic Hatchet
0somethingold 168 Burton Canyon which is more or less retired.

I'm getting a great deal on another Hatchet so I can have a park board to really beat on, especially with all this ice lately.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

My Camera is broken so no pics, nothing too special anyway. I'm riding an 08 Burton Bullet 154, with 08 Flow 5's. (my beginning board, i started last season) And now i ride my 09 Lib Tech Skate Banana 156, wight 08 Rome Targas. I weigh 155-160, my weight has a tendancy goes back and forth, and im 5'11".


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Never Summer Evo 151 (not wide) 
I'm 5'9" and 140lbs


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Just got my Burton Hero 155 with cartel est bindings in the mail this week... will try it out Saturday!
I'm 5'11" and 155lbs


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> 2009 season quiver:
> '08 Bataleon Riot 159
> '08 LibTech TRS BTX 159


If those Force DLX's are L/XL, why don't you send them to me? They'd look soooo good on my ALT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> 2009 season quiver:
> '08 Bataleon Riot 159
> '08 LibTech TRS BTX 159
> 
> ...


damn that lib tech is such a sexy board


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

davis said:


> If those Force DLX's are L/XL, why don't you send them to me? They'd look soooo good on my ALT.


Yes they are, but not a chance 

I've been casually searching for an ALT the last couple years, so I've thought about how that combo would look, and I feel like it would be overdoing the wood theme?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

i have an m3 falcon 150.
i bought it last year in april when the stores were trying to get rid of their stock, so i saved around 100 dollars. it's nothin' fancy but it holds up.


----------



## new 2k2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just bought a k2 Recon Riser 161cm old I know but told it's wicked fast and carves great. I'm 5-10 170 so it should be just right.(All reviews I have seen are in agreement) Plan to ride with my 11 yo son this weekend.This will be his second time. He's ridding a burton chopper kids board 130cm, and did great his first time out last weekend. A really easy to laern on board. He's 5-0 80 lbs. I'm new to this forum and just coming back to boarding.so let me know if I replied in the wrong manner Thanks.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome back to the sport and to the forum dude! but don't worry about posting in the wrong manner you gave relevant info to the thread. Only thing is some people groan about bringing up such old threads but whatevs. Also nice to see boarding passed on from generation to generation, I hope to do such whenever I have a kid.

Also I ride a 2010 Stepchild Everything Sucks model (just to keep this shiz relevant) and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

We don't groan but it is the perfect time to use pics 








I ride a NS Revolver 158 btw :thumbsup:


----------



## alihockey (Dec 4, 2011)

5'4 125lbs
Just got my 2012 Never Summer Lotus 149! Cant wait to take her out!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

141 lbs, 5.10
Arbor A-Frame 158


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

6'2" 170 

flow merc 156


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

K2 Slayblade 159W

Lib Tech Birdman 180

6'3" 220lbs

The Birdman is my super pipe board.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Memphis Hawk said:


> K2 Slayblade 159W
> 
> Lib Tech Birdman 180
> 
> ...


You mean to say "The Birdman is my POW board?"


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I was hoping to bring a touch of sarcasm with me to the thread. haha.


----------

